# Around Long Island Regatta



## Nautical Wheeler (May 14, 2012)

FYI - registration is now open for the Around Long Island Regatta:

http://boatinglocal.com/news/around-li-regatta-registration-opens.html

Should be fun. It's one of the best in the Northeast.


----------



## SoOkay (Nov 27, 2004)

checking with the First Mate, sounds fun!

Thanks for the info


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Best in the NE is Bermuda, but can't get out of work for that this year. ALIR is tempting.


----------

